
Google's SEO Starter Guide - epi0Bauqu
http://googlewebmastercentral.blogspot.com/2008/11/googles-seo-starter-guide.html
======
jackchristopher
May as well add these...

HN Threads on best SEO resources:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=119986>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=277259>

------
callmeed
Wait, I thought SEO was dead and BS!

~~~
josefresco
Thank you for that, I know have another url to post on Hacker news everytime
some idiot writes another uninformed article about the death of SEO.

------
dawie
This is a great resource, and straight from the Horse's mouth...

